# what larger fish in a 10g tank?



## smerko (Jun 1, 2005)

what the title says now that i know i can't have goldfish . so what do you lot think? i want maybe 2 or 3 larger fish rather than lots of smaller ones... just listing the fish will help so i can go and research them :withstup: as i really don't have a clue where to start! thanks!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

How large are you looking for? I personally am enjoying my Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami! He's not Big but he's medium sized and beautiful


----------



## smerko (Jun 1, 2005)

i supose as large as you can get without being unfair to the fish! thats maybe 3 inches or so? how big is that fish? i am leaning towards getting some bettas i think but have heard i cant have more than one in a tank because they fight (well the males do anyway).


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

both male and female bettas will fight, both with members of the same sex and of the opposite. no two bettas can be permanently housed together, period. a male and female can live together for breeding purposes, but only for spawning. they WILL kill each other. they don't call them "Siamese fighting fish" for nothing.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

you could do a dwarf honey gourami in the 10g. that would be cool.


----------



## smerko (Jun 1, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> you could do a dwarf honey gourami in the 10g. that would be cool.



cool... i have heard they are best kept in pairs or more - would that be ok in my 10g? also they need plants and stuff? how easy are they to get - should almost all petshops or whatever stock them?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Celeste said:


> both male and female bettas will fight, both with members of the same sex and of the opposite. no two bettas can be permanently housed together, period. a male and female can live together for breeding purposes, but only for spawning. they WILL kill each other. they don't call them "Siamese fighting fish" for nothing.


You are really thinking of males. the females are on the fence. It depends on the fish. i bought my felmale betta splendis from a store that had a tank ful of them living peacefuly. Some though will fight and those should be isolated.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got female bettas living together too. The trick is to keep no less than three together to break up aggression, and have lots of plants and hiding places. And keep in mind that some of them will not be able to live together no matter what.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

fish dont act their personalities in a store where they are kept in open tanks so it is easier to catch them. only when you put them in a controlled, permenent environment do they act like themselves. the female bettas might eventually kill each other off. 
just a warning


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I've got some that have been together for almost a year. You can tell pretty quickly if they are going to get along or not. And if they've been kept together at the store they are more likely to get along when you get them home.

I've also got a few that will tear each other to shreds if they're put together. It all depends on the individual fish.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

smerko said:


> cool... i have heard they are best kept in pairs or more - would that be ok in my 10g? also they need plants and stuff? how easy are they to get - should almost all petshops or whatever stock them?


I think you could do an male and female honey gourmami in 10g. Keep up with those water changes though. And yes, you should have some planted areas in your tank. I see them occassionly at my lfs, so they should be fairly common.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Male and female bettas can be housed together in a large, heavily planted tank if you have a non-aggressive male. They won't even care eachothers company except during spawning.
Though i wouldn't suggest trying this,because many things can go wrong when having the wrong fish.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The biggest fish I would put in a 10G is a Dwarf Gourami or a Dwarf Cichlid. And this is after having too many large fish in a 10G for 6 months myself.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the people at PETsMART said swordtails would live in a 10 but i think they were just trying to make a sale


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes I wouldnt keep them in a 10 and if I did only 3


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well swords grow huge, they belong to a 40gal minimum. But platys or a honey gourami and amano shrimps(gotta love the shrimps!) would be a good choice.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

osteoporoosi what is it with you and amano shrimp? you alway suggest them


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

smerko said:


> cool... i have heard they are best kept in pairs or more - would that be ok in my 10g? also they need plants and stuff? how easy are they to get - should almost all petshops or whatever stock them?



yeah most petshops stock them....i would suggest putting plants in there


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Just make sure you don't get two males.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know, I always suggest them as algae feeders in small tanks, they just rock.


----------

